# In Case of Emergency ~ Horses, Mules & Donkeys



## elevan (Apr 11, 2012)

Check here for quick reference to relevant issues:  (Quick Reference is under construction)



*Post your Emergency threads in this forum for full coverage to all members to assist you:  

Emergencies, Injuries & Cures Forum*



Please only post true emergencies in the Emergencies, Injuries & Cures forum.  All other issues should be placed in the appropriate diseases forum for that particular animal species.

*What is an emergency?*

_Wikipedia states:_

An emergency is a situation that poses an immediate risk to health or life.  Most emergencies require urgent intervention to prevent a worsening of the situation.  Some emergencies are not immediately threatening to life, but might have serious implications for the continued health and well-being of the animal (although a health emergency can subsequently escalate to be threatening to life).

In order to be defined as an emergency, the incident should be one of the following:
Immediately threatening to life or health.
Have already caused loss of life or health detriments.
Have a high probability of escalating to cause immediate danger to life or health.


----------

